# J7614 Xopenex



## akkoger (Jan 28, 2009)

Our carrier is denying J7614 for Xopenex as of the 1st of this year.  For the life of me I cannot find any information from Medicare as to this change, no Medlearn Matters, nothing saying anything about no longer using J7614 for Xopenex since they put it back in effect mid last year.  Strangely, the 2009 HCPCS does highlight the code in pink indicating that is non-covered by Medicare, but they aren't denying it non-covered, they are saying the code is invalid and that there is another code we should be using.  Any one else having this problem?  They won't tell us what we should be using and they won't allow us to appeal this any further.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 28, 2009)

should you be using the Q code instead?


----------



## akkoger (Jan 29, 2009)

dmaec said:


> should you be using the Q code instead?



The Q codes got deleted mid 2008 and we have been using the J codes again since then.  Not until 1/1/09 did they start saying that the J code doesn't work again now.  Re-checked the 2009 HCPCS and no Q codes.


----------

